# Need help: Romance



## Brock Lobster (Oct 20, 2007)

hey guys & girls/ladies & gents

I've had a crush on a girl for a while now & I'm seeing her next Saturday. I haven't been on a date for over 2 years now & was wondering if you guys had some tips for me. Shes the kind of girl you need to romance, we have plenty in common, shes an absolute stunner & i tend to get nervous & say stupid stuff & inappropriate moments.

any ideas of what i should do?

Brock Lobster


----------



## Bung-Eye (Oct 20, 2007)

golden rule:

if you fart blame it on her


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 20, 2007)

alcohol


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 20, 2007)

well shes coming over to watch buffy, so i'll blame it on the dog! what else are they good for? (joke! i dont want to get in a fight about making my dog depressed about his bowel movements)


----------



## Bung-Eye (Oct 20, 2007)

well if I was a chick and I went around to some dudes place probably the best thing he could do to seduce me would be NOT putting on Buffy 

Other than that I have no idea.... women don't even know what they want so how we're meant to know is beyond me  good luck though!


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 20, 2007)

shes a buffy addict! i'm content watching it, not enthralled, just content


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 20, 2007)

you need to take control of the situation brock lobster,
you will walk up to her in complete confidence
that she needs you and wants you
and no other man alive can satisfy her COMPLETLEY
like yourself
now go get her you STUD


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 20, 2007)

thank you snake pimp, your pep talks have gotten me through so much in the past


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone can get a girl, mate, the trick is holding onto them for more than 2 weeks when they find out who you really are, LOL. 

If you've got plenty in common, play to that. Just think about what you both enjoy doing, and ask her some questions about it (it'll mean the conversation is something you can talk comfortably about if you're both into it). Bring up some things that are bound to be common ground....did she laugh at the chasers stunt at APEC? What does she want to do when she gets out of school/uni/whatever? Talk about travel, what are some really cool places she's been? 
Be confident, possibly take the piss out of yourself (IF you can do it in a way that is funny, and in a way thatt lets her know you are def. joking, not just depressed....possibly dont try this one till she gets to know you better, lol)

Oh yeah, pay for the meal/drinks/whatever your doing without even thinking about it, just do it like its a reflex. That seems to work, lol. 
But hey, Im a redhead, my relationship advice may only work for gingers :lol:


----------



## ashley81 (Oct 20, 2007)

i dont know were you live or your budget but try something different, i live in qld and i took my now wife to dinner then to a gun club then to the beach, its different and romantic. now im not a gun man at all heck i had never fired a gun, but it will single you out as different. if she like animals take her to the zoo then dinner, but most of all be normal but different. but dinner is very very inportant but add something to it dto make you different to everyone. on my 5rd date with my now wife we swam with the dolphins, the other dates in between were basic movies then stay at home dinners and a dvd etc. DONT DO lunch dates friends do lunch dates unless its a hole day thing then its ok, like zoo/seaworld then dinner


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 20, 2007)

one on one in private for a first date, now that's high pressure! is it clearly a date or "just freinds watching buffy"?
usually for a first date i would say daytime, in public an casual like lunch at a cafe or something like that


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 20, 2007)

swimin with the dolphins?? now thats a good one what chick doesnt dig dolphins?


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, dont move in on nice girls too fast, but make sure they know your interested. ie, get intimate (sit close, whatever your comfortable with), but dont try and throw a leg over as soon as she walks though the door, lol. 

Just be confident in your ability to get her, and thats what'll happen. I've got no doubt a nice bloke like yourself would have no trouble pulling a nice chick, just make sure shes got a sister/friend for the person who gives you the most advice.....im gonna put together another post.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 20, 2007)

ashley81 said:


> i dont know were you live or your budget but try something different, i live in qld and i took my now wife to dinner then to a gun club then to the beach, its different and romantic. now im not a gun man at all heck i had never fired a gun, but it will single you out as different. if she like animals take her to the zoo then dinner, but most of all be normal but different. but dinner is very very inportant but add something to it dto make you different to everyone. on my 5rd date with my now wife we swam with the dolphins, the other dates in between were basic movies then stay at home dinners and a dvd etc. DONT DO lunch dates friends do lunch dates unless its a hole day thing then its ok, like zoo/seaworld then dinner



i was thinking of calling the aquarium & seeing if we could do a swim with the sharks kinda thing. she works at melb zoo so i wont be taking her there! ill see what my new job can bring in for me(cash wise).


----------



## Miss B (Oct 20, 2007)

Ply her with alcohol :lol: Worked for my man..........


----------



## method (Oct 20, 2007)

Bow Chika Wow Woooww


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

The one on one is good. Pressure, yeah, but takin someone to the movies as a first date is like saying 'hey, I can't hold together a conversation for 2 hours, so lets go let someone else do the talking'.
Its best to get to know someone first, so you feel comfortable not saying anything for a few hours, rather than meeting, walking in strangers, being akward for 2 hours, walking out strangers (possibly with herpes), and then getting to know them, lol. 

Ashley81 has some good advice there, novelty (being different, but in a good way) will often work in your favour.


----------



## Australis (Oct 20, 2007)

rednut said:


> But hey, Im a redhead, my relationship advice may only work for gingers :lol:



Now that is pure GOLD ( ginger gold  )


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 20, 2007)

i was thinking that i cook something before she got there & sat down to dinner (with appetizers) & dessert (shes such a chocoholic she should be in rehab). a few glasses of her favorite red wine. sound any good?

if thats the go, what are some good vegetarian meals?


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

Sounds good, what the hell are you asking for advice for, lol. 
Lettuce. 
PM forsenic and swingonthespiral about meals....


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 20, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> if thats the go, what are some good vegetarian meals?


 
Vegetarian risottoIt's the best.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 20, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> Vegetarian risottoIt's the best.




do you have a recipe you can pm me?


----------



## Lozza (Oct 20, 2007)

that sounds good - nothing better than a guy who can cook imo

a good easy vego dish is warm vege salad. 
steam some whole green beans & bits of brocolli - oh and some peas
in a frypan (with a lid) cook up some thin slices of potato & pumpkin til soft n edible then
lightly fry some onion, chopped mushrooms & zucchini
cook up a packet of Ainsley Harriott's flavoured couscous as directed (moroccan medley I think its called) 
combine everything together and add some chopped sundried tomato & some sunflower seeds and you're done

if you want a nice chick wine, I suggest Brown Brothers Zibbibo Rosa in the sparkling section of your bottlo


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 20, 2007)

anyone with advice for appetizers?


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

Get a few E's. Actually, NO!!!


----------



## Lozza (Oct 20, 2007)

antipasto platter? stuffed mushrooms?
Lmao rednut


----------



## ashley81 (Oct 20, 2007)

good idea with cooking and a sit down meal, dont over do it dont under do it, you get me


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 20, 2007)

dont come on too strong & dont be too inconspicuous. gotcha!


----------



## ashley81 (Oct 20, 2007)

hay good luck mate, seems like you heart is in the right place, also dont drink to much(thats a put off, even know we think its manly) and dont rush it, you have all the time in the world.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Ashley. I'll be sure to let you all know about my progress. FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 20, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> do you have a recipe you can pm me?


 
Unfortunately I don't, my mum doesn't use a recipe she just makes it how she thinks it should beShould be plenty of recipes on the net though, or if you get a vegetarian cookbook there's bound to be a risotto recipe in there.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh and good luck


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 20, 2007)

i found a recipe on the net, whats a good side dish to go with it?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 20, 2007)

just remember dude ,you can do everything just right,make all the rightmoves,cook her favourite meal,watch her fav TV show,not step a foot out of place ,
and still crash and burn
chicks are WIERD just remember that
LOL


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 20, 2007)

Steak! if she is a vego she needs a dose of steak

just feed it to her and if she dont want it force it in! hahahaha


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

Im so tempted so make a remark that will get me banned for life.


----------



## method (Oct 20, 2007)

Oskorei said:


> just feed it to her and if she dont want it force it in! hahahaha



o look a puppy.. *looks away*


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

method said:


> o look a puppy.. *looks away*


 
LOL, yep, that emptied the thread, lol. 

As pimp said, you can do everything right, and still crash and burn. Im sure it wont happen, but if it does, dont beat yourself up about it, and pursue her. 

All the best with you final plan.


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 20, 2007)

hahah what is it mate pm me ahahhaha


----------



## firedragon (Oct 20, 2007)

It's hard to know what to say when we dont know either of you.. But here goes, fresh strawberries and chocolate were made for each other (and a favorite for most chocoholics), that could be good for desert, goes ok with wine to so ive heard ( i dont drink wine but i'm some one will know). And buffy (awsome show) does she have some favorite episodes? and even though some say the movie was a flop it's still a classic. Doing something social before hand like you suggested with the swim with the sharks that'll give you something to talk about when you're back at your place, also breaks the uncomfortablity factor at the begining of the date & cause it's something exciting it'll take the preassure off having to find things to talk about, and should take the focus off both of you being nervous about a first date (yes we get nervous too on first dates). And maybe ask her what dishes she likes and both of you cook something together when you get back from your outing (she's showing you what she likes and it shows you're taking an interest in that) it's an opportunity for some good talk time about the great you both had. Then use the t.v viewing as the wind down for the evening while eating desert and finishing off the wine snuggeling and use your imagination for the rest. AND BE YOURSELF CHICKS LIKE THAT she already likes you or she wouldn't be going on a date with you. hope my rambeling made sence and with all the advise everyone gives you i'm sure you'll plan a great time for you both 

Enjoy your date


----------



## firedragon (Oct 20, 2007)

oh and if you focus on just having a good time with her and not "expect" the deed to happen, you wont feel let down if it doesn't and if it does it'll be a great bonus to the awsome day you both had.


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 20, 2007)

Oskorei said:


> and use this line
> "dont make this rape turn into a murder"


 

hahahahhahah I am going to use that , hahahahahahah


----------



## natrix (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't make her think you're richer than you are , other than that , the other golden rule ------
Be interested more than you be interesting. ----or maybe just beg.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 20, 2007)

DON'T talk about yourself... or your animals too much. Ask questions about her... and pretend to be interested. And don't do the chocolate and strawberry thing, that is getting in way over any guys head. Get ice cream!!! All girls love it 

But with her going to your house to watch buffy... sounds like you might be in the friend basket already. Sorry dude.


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

You heard of ladder theory Waruikazi?


----------



## natrix (Oct 20, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> DON'T talk about yourself... or your animals too much. Ask questions about her... and pretend to be interested. And don't do the chocolate and strawberry thing, that is getting in way over any guys head. Get ice cream!!! All girls love it
> 
> But with her going to your house to watch buffy... sounds like you might be in the friend basket already. Sorry dude.



"Pretend to be interested" ---
You could always look deeply & meaningfully into her eyes when Buffy finishes & say
"I couldn't help but notice that you have a really similar vibe to Buffy...phew , uncanny".


----------



## Clairebear (Oct 20, 2007)

whatever you do do DON'T tell her you came onto a snake forum for advice!!! save that little piece of information for your 1 year or something if you happen to make it that far! Good luck! Be yourself cause if she doesn't like you for who you are then screw her (not literally... unless she offers nicely).


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 20, 2007)

Perhaps some spanish fly?


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> whatever you do do DON'T tell her you came onto a snake forum for advice!!! save that little piece of information for your 1 year or something if you happen to make it that far! Good luck! Be yourself cause if she doesn't like you for who you are then screw her (not literally... unless she offers nicely).


 
There is 2 entirely different conversations contained in that post that could take this thread in 2 very different, very funny directions :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 20, 2007)

rednut said:


> You heard of ladder theory Waruikazi?



Nope never. Tell me i am intrigued! It may help me out, cause i am in soooo many friend baskets lol.


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 20, 2007)

you never really know how someone is until your with them living in the same house and married :|
Speaking from experience I never knew how much my husband was an azz until he moved in LOL


----------



## Lozza (Oct 20, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> you never really know how someone is until your with them living in the same house :|


like messy & lazy lol - glad I got outta that one


----------



## firedragon (Oct 20, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> DON'T talk about yourself... or your animals too much. Ask questions about her... and pretend to be interested. And don't do the chocolate and strawberry thing, that is getting in way over any guys head. Get ice cream!!! All girls love it
> 
> But with her going to your house to watch buffy... sounds like you might be in the friend basket already. Sorry dude.


 
WOW i'm guessing you haven't made it to many 2nd dates. Choc & strawberries is never over any ones head. Ice cream is good, she's a chocoholic a good choc ice cream with choc chips through it. Choc moosse with cream and cadbury flake crumbled over it, choc mud cake with a scoop of ice cream or cream. Not sure if you have it there "Baskins and Robbins" do good choc ice cream or serra lee from the supermarket. Find out what her favorite choc is every chocoholic has their weakness. Most romantics like a even just a small amount of effort put into the little things. You shouldn't need to over do it, keeping it simple with a little imagination will win brownie points. 
And if you do end up in the supposed "friens basket" like some have said, at least she will have good things to tell her friends and potential girlfriends about you. 
Being a romantic the "deed" may not happen on the first date.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 20, 2007)

firedragon said:


> WOW i'm guessing you haven't made it to many 2nd dates. Choc & strawberries is never over any ones head. Ice cream is good, she's a chocoholic a good choc ice cream with choc chips through it. Choc moosse with cream and cadbury flake crumbled over it, choc mud cake with a scoop of ice cream or cream. Not sure if you have it there "Baskins and Robbins" do good choc ice cream or serra lee from the supermarket. Find out what her favorite choc is every chocoholic has their weakness. Most romantics like a even just a small amount of effort put into the little things. You shouldn't need to over do it, keeping it simple with a little imagination will win brownie points.
> And if you do end up in the supposed "friens basket" like some have said, at least she will have good things to tell her friends and potential girlfriends about you.
> Being a romantic the "deed" may not happen on the first date.



Hehehe oh so right you are, very very few 2nd dates lol. But after reading up on ladder theory it all make sense to me now. I need to get a job and be more of a prick


----------



## Leigh (Oct 20, 2007)

be confidantly honest the whole time, and stay down to earth. keep on the same level as her, but stay mysterious, if that makes sense... and even if it goes horribly wrong, make it look right.

thats my two cents, keep us posted on the outcome.

Josh


----------



## Horsy (Oct 20, 2007)

Someone pm me this ladder theory.


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah Wazza, you got the idea now, lol.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 20, 2007)

Oysters worked for my man...... but not on me...

I met him on the net he worked on barges up in Qld.

When he come down to meet me he brought my dad 20 dozen yes 20 dozen oysters..... needless to say dad approved....

Lol.....

Best advice I can give is just be yourself, cause otherwise you will have to keep up an act. And honestly if she doesnt like you for you then she doesnt deserve you anyway.
Mrs I

xxx


----------



## euphorion (Oct 20, 2007)

I wish i could meet a bloke that cared that much about impressing a girl! I guess i'm too used to the fools that think shuffle dancing is cool *raises eyebrow*... sigh


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

pm sent

edit: To Horsey, not the post previous to mine, lol.

2nd edit: On 2nd thought, shooshoo: want a holiday up north to meet some real blokes? :lol:


----------



## firedragon (Oct 20, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Hehehe oh so right you are, very very few 2nd dates lol. But after reading up on ladder theory it all make sense to me now. I need to get a job and be more of a prick


 
I didn't make it to many either i'm too fussy. Some times i feel sorry for blokes when it comes to dealing with women we are confusing, emotional, expect men to be mind readers etc, etc,etc. I'd like to be a man for a week just to see what it's really like on the other side.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 20, 2007)

shooshoo said:


> I wish i could meet a bloke that cared that much about impressing a girl! I guess i'm too used to the fools that think shuffle dancing is cool *raises eyebrow*... sigh



Hrrm i think you need to learn about ladder theory also.


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2007)

Lol ^^^^^


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 20, 2007)

shooshoo said:


> I wish i could meet a bloke that cared that much about impressing a girl! I guess i'm too used to the fools that think shuffle dancing is cool *raises eyebrow*... sigh



Scratch that last comment. I think girls don't meet guys that try so hard to impress very often because... it doesn't work.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 20, 2007)

Some fantastic advice from you guys! Feeling allot more confident now that i have a bit of a plan of what to do. I hope some other poor fellow can get as much from this thread as i have.

Cheers everyone! I'm off to work


----------



## firedragon (Oct 20, 2007)

shooshoo said:


> I wish i could meet a bloke that cared that much about impressing a girl! I guess i'm too used to the fools that think shuffle dancing is cool *raises eyebrow*... sigh


 
yes a little effort goes a long way, i think guys will find it will get them almost anything with the right girl


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 20, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Ply her with alcohol :lol: Worked for my man..........


 
Yeh it worked for Ben too... And it wasn't even intentional!! He still maintains I seduced him! :lol:

I'm sure it will go well Brock Lobster!! Just be yourself. If she doesn't like you for who you are then she's missing out and you deserve better! Good Luck, it'll be fine


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 20, 2007)

rednut mate can you pm me this theory?


----------



## falconboy (Oct 20, 2007)

No wonder there are so many unwanted pregnancies when I'm the first to say (I think)

USE A CONDOM. 

I'm serious, they should always be on hand whether anything is expected or not. (Well, not on 'hand', thats the wrong place for it).


----------



## serenaphoenix (Oct 20, 2007)

I've only read the first page but it seems like you only have male advice here... which in all honesty.. is crap. 

Rednut however, i agree with.

My advice?

Do Buffy.. if she loves it.. she'll be in a good mood (a plus)

NO ALCOHOL.

Don't get crazy with the dates too fast (a dolphin date or whatever might seem a bit fast and desperate) stick to the normal movies etc...

Be lovely - but not too lovely.. not like best friend lovely - or that's the way it'll go, promise. You know the saying "keep it mean, keep them keen?" Obviously don't be horrible, just don't be too desperate... it's suffocating.

Don't fret the small stuff - the stupid things you think you say when you're nervous, she probably thinks are funny. Just make sure you're calm... that is the most important thing... or you'll stumble over your words and mumble and she'll think you're an idiot.

Good luck


----------



## Miss B (Oct 20, 2007)

Serenaphoenix gives good advice, *thumbs up*


----------



## BlindSnake (Oct 21, 2007)

While your watching Buffy, Tell her your going to pull ya python out, and ask her if she would like to hold it for a while.:lol:


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 21, 2007)

Whatever happens dude just be yourself...


----------



## BlindSnake (Oct 21, 2007)

Remember, curls get the girls.


----------



## channi (Oct 21, 2007)

just let her play with your snake....dirty dirty i meant the scaled one hmm some people


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 21, 2007)

lozza said:


> like messy & lazy lol - glad I got outta that one


 

Nah quite the opposite just whinges about if I havent cooked something the way his mother used to he'd say well this is how my mother did it and id go red and horrible words come from deep inside i tell ya the devil just wants out LOL


----------



## Lozza (Oct 21, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> Nah quite the opposite just whinges about if I havent cooked something the way his mother used to he'd say well this is how my mother did it and id go red and horrible words come from deep inside i tell ya the devil just wants out LOL


OMG I had one of those too - I hate mumma's boys :x
I feel your pain LOL


----------



## slim6y (Oct 21, 2007)

I was always told don't pull your snake out on a first date - it can scare them!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 21, 2007)

DON'T talk about your animals yet. It always gets me into trouble.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 21, 2007)

Wear a mankini. Girls love that.


----------



## Miss Morph-lette (Oct 21, 2007)

Here are a few of my thoughts...

Other date ideas: Pool and dinner, movie and dinner, bowling and dinner, just dinner, dinner and drinks, coffee... depends on what you both like and what your budget is... there are quite often movie and dinner deals and there is nothing wrong with organising a date for Tuesday just so you can get tight-a$$ Tuesday movies!

Watching Buffy at your place: If she's coming around to your house for a first date, make sure your house is clean. No dirty clothes, no dirty dishes, floors swept of vacuumed. And air the place out for the day or light some scented candles (the ones from Dusk are pretty good, and as well as the refreshing smell, chicks dig candles!). Then get hide all the dirty DVDs/magazines that you have and make sure 6 of your mates don't pop around with a carton of beer!

Food and drinks: Ask her what she likes! It's the easiest way to make sure that she likes it! You don't have to get her to tell you a specific dish, just the type of thing she likes (also ask if there's anything that she doesn't eat. This will show her that you are thinking about her and planning something that she likes.

Food: unless you are a culinary expert, or you know that she loves to be spoilt rotten (well, every girl loves to be spoilt rotten, some just expect it to happen and are p!ssed when it doesn't) I'd steer clear of a gourmet delight... something simple as nibbles like chips and dips. The risotto sounds good and usually they're fairly easy to make. Ice cream and some topping sounds good... see if you can find that ice magic stuff that was so cool when we were all kids! Remember the ad where they hit it with the spoon?

Drinks: make sure you have some ice in the freezer!

Conversation: As the word suggests, it is a conversation and conversations take 2 people. Think of some things that you can talk about: sports, hobbies, reptiles, work, amusing and slightly (but only slightly embarassing) stories from your past), mutual friends... you don't have to talk about each and every one of the topics, but it means that you've thought of them first so that you can minimise any awkward moments.

The kiss: Good luck... you'll have to figure that one out for yourself!!


Anyway, that was my 5 cents worth (well, it's more than just 2 cents worth, isn't it?!) Good luck and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 21, 2007)

Miss Morph-lette said:


> Anyway, that was my 5 cents worth (well, it's more than just 2 cents worth, isn't it?!) Good luck and let us know how it goes!!



5cents?!?!?! I think i just got a bargain!


----------



## Viridae (Oct 21, 2007)

If you want to do a risotto, I can give you a base recipe that will have her orgasming in delight. Seriously - that is how it has been described by various people I have fed it to.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 21, 2007)

Dare you to sing her a song


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 21, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Dare you to sing her a song



thats funny, i was just about to suggest singstar! (shes a musician)


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 21, 2007)

Hehehehe. Make sure it is Vanessa Carlton and she will love you :lol:


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 21, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> well if I was a chick and I went around to some dudes place probably the best thing he could do to seduce me would be NOT putting on Buffy



Bung-Eye you have no idea! A guy who is willing to put up with Buffy is the ultimate!I had to watch Transformers the other night. Ugh. Thank heavens for Josh Dumahl the spunk


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 21, 2007)

tell a really lame joke [not a knock knoc or anything] something like 
[she asks] : "whats the time" 
[then you say] :"time to get a watch!" 
then act like your embarrassed about how lame the joke is
she'll think its cute
well my girlfriend does hahaha


----------



## Bung-Eye (Oct 21, 2007)

Serpant_Lady said:


> Bung-Eye you have no idea! A guy who is willing to put up with Buffy is the ultimate!I had to watch Transformers the other night. Ugh. Thank heavens for Josh Dumahl the spunk



I can top that. I had to suffer through The Notebook


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 21, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> I can top that. I had to suffer through The Notebook



i liked that movie


----------



## Bung-Eye (Oct 21, 2007)

jeezus really? 
wow


----------



## wicked reptiles (Oct 21, 2007)

Soooooooooo, whens the big date set for?


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 21, 2007)

saturday, unless she says "somethings come up"


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> i liked that movie



Well Brock you should have explained this earlier.... your in like Flynn, chicks love gay men.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 21, 2007)

ihaveherps said:


> Well Brock you should have explained this earlier.... your in like Flynn, chicks love gay men.



not gay but!


----------



## Radar (Oct 21, 2007)

Im sure the lad is straight, if he werent, he wouldnt be so nervous about dates with girls, cause he would feel at ease with them


----------



## KWKW (Oct 21, 2007)

*mate*

she works at the zoo and shes a musician sounds like she can do anything. 

why dont you cook dinner together makes sence!

Itl make it fun and ya can talk bout your interests ( which is kinda hard when ya watching a movie) and most of all itl make it more romantic.
which is what your after mate if you want her to see you as a potental partner not just a friend! 

Gee theres afew people who should make there own talk show id watch it instead of Dr Phil for advice.

P.S any potental single hot females reading this Im available! hahaha worth a try!


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 21, 2007)

KWKW said:


> P.S any potental single hot females reading this Im available! hahaha worth a try!


Hehe good luck finding a single chick who will put up her hand to say she's hot! Replace 'hot' with 'nice' and ya might get a better response. 
Brock you've only had this post up for a day or something and you can probably already write a book about dates now with all the replies! I won't bother adding anything cos I'm not too good with the 'romance' stuff myself. 
Good luck!!


----------



## KWKW (Oct 21, 2007)

Hahaha thanks 
my meaning of the word HOT is a confident, outgoing, nice person! :lol:

Lobster let us know what you plan to do. 

but try not to plan to much cos something might come up! 
hahaha


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> she says "somethings come up"


 
.......


----------



## tempest (Oct 21, 2007)

Rednut I think you need to pm me this ladder theory, I need all the advice I can get for dealing with my boy lol.

Brock Lobster, good luck, be yourself and if you get to a second date pm me for a wicked veg curry recipe


----------



## sid94 (Oct 21, 2007)

don't be nerves to pop the question (would like another glass of wine


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 21, 2007)

First off, i would like to that every body for your great help. But even with all the help in the world things can take a bad turn before those things even begin....

Let me explain a little.

I'm good friends with her best friend. The girl i like went out last night with her best friend.

Long story short, she got back with her ex last night.

Thanks again everyone, hope i can return the favor one day soon.


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> First off, i would like to that every body for your great help. But even with all the help in the world things can take a bad turn before those things even begin....
> 
> Let me explain a little.
> 
> ...



Awww sorry mate. We can't win every battle...


----------



## firedragon (Oct 21, 2007)

I know some of us have said not to talk about your animals, but if she works at the zoo she might be interested to meet them, may make for good convo too. IMO and ladies please add if you agree, if i was on a date and knew he had animals especually something as uncommon as reptiles i'd like to meet them.


----------



## Radar (Oct 21, 2007)

That sux bro.


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 21, 2007)

Whyyyy do people get back with their exes *sigh*
Well to take a positive out of this, you have some great advice for your next date, hopefully in the near future!!


----------



## firedragon (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> First off, i would like to that every body for your great help. But even with all the help in the world things can take a bad turn before those things even begin....
> 
> Let me explain a little.
> 
> ...


 
That so totally sux:x.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 21, 2007)

well, i just want her to be happy


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> well, i just want her to be happy


:shock:


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 21, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> :shock:


whats the point in hating her? she didn't really do anything wrong. she did what she felt was right.
After all, she probably didn't know i liked her in that way, maybe she thought i was one of those "friends only" things.


----------



## Radar (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> whats the point in hating her? she didn't really do anything wrong. she did what she felt was right.
> After all, she probably didn't know i liked her in that way, maybe she thought i was one of those "friends only" things.


 
Thats probably the most mature thing thats been said on this entire site in along time.


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> whats the point in hating her? she didn't really do anything wrong. she did what she felt was right.
> After all, she probably didn't know i liked her in that way, maybe she thought i was one of those "friends only" things.


Nah I don't think you should hate her! I just wish I was capable of those "want them to be happy" feelings. I don't know what that feels like (in this type of scenario I mean), yes like rednut said it's a very mature attitude to have.


----------



## firedragon (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> whats the point in hating her? she didn't really do anything wrong. she did what she felt was right.
> After all, she probably didn't know i liked her in that way, maybe she thought i was one of those "friends only" things.


 
OMG I am so jealous of her "sigh" if only i was 19 i'd snap you up in a heartbeat. I like the way you think. If only more people were like that.


----------



## tempest (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry mate, that does suck. As rednut and yellowtamarin said, extremely mature outlook even though it would be a total let down to you. Keep in mind that any girl would be lucky to have you if you were willing to go to that much effort on a first date  Hopefully another date with someone even better is just around the corner...


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> First off, i would like to that every body for your great help. But even with all the help in the world things can take a bad turn before those things even begin....
> 
> Let me explain a little.
> 
> ...



DUDE that SUCKS

you go to all this trouble,and they get back with there ex,
this always happens
i did mention you can still do everthing right and still crash and burn
cause they can be wierd
ah women who understands them,not even themselves do
but i still love them:lol:


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 21, 2007)

PiMp said:


> DUDE that SUCKS
> 
> you go to all this trouble,and they get back with there ex,
> this always happens
> ...



you jinxed me Snakepimp! (jokes)


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> First off, i would like to that every body for your great help. But even with all the help in the world things can take a bad turn before those things even begin....
> 
> Let me explain a little.
> 
> ...



Brus... The exact same thing happened to me about a month ago. I was full into that chick too. I got upto the third date... sucks more at that stage. I feel your pain, we are brothers in the fight against "I don't know what i want" girls. 

Don't hate her, she may still put in a good word with her friends.


----------



## bitey (Oct 21, 2007)

firedragon said:


> OMG I am so jealous of her "sigh" if only i was 19 i'd snap you up in a heartbeat. I like the way you think. If only more people were like that.


Dude I think my missus is cracking on to you here:lol:
Sorry to hear about how it went


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 21, 2007)

MAn be careful over the next few weeks. Depending on how serious the 'get back' with her ex is, SHE WILL USE YOU to get back at him. Might not happen, but it has happened to me more than once and no guy deserves to be led on like that. Have your guard up.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 21, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> MAn be careful over the next few weeks. Depending on how serious the 'get back' with her ex is, SHE WILL USE YOU to get back at him. Might not happen, but it has happened to me more than once and no guy deserves to be led on like that. Have your guard up.



Yeah, i might just sorta steer clear of her for a while.

Anyway, it is official, she sms'd me & canceled our "date".

anyone know of any good parties this weekend?


----------



## bitey (Oct 21, 2007)

If you want to jump on a plane!
I'm sure I know of a few


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 21, 2007)

i failed to mention im broke until wednesday.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> Yeah, i might just sorta steer clear of her for a while.
> 
> Anyway, it is official, she sms'd me & canceled our "date".
> 
> anyone know of any good parties this weekend?


careful
she mite use you for your body


----------



## Lozza (Oct 21, 2007)

bad luck Brock - but don't worry, I'm sure you'll find someone better. 
Afterall you're only 19  plenty more fish in the sea, and with the amount of effort you put into this you shouldn't have any problems


----------



## theduclos (Oct 21, 2007)

bad luck mate. 

ps, rednut, can you pm me this theory. i wanna know what the fuss is about.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 21, 2007)

That sux Brock Lobster, but it looks like you're looking at it the right way.


----------



## firedragon (Oct 21, 2007)

bitey said:


> Dude I think my missus is cracking on to you here:lol:
> Sorry to hear about how it went


 
LMAO....:lol:Well bitey maybe some of this advise could rub off on you and you could do something romantic for me one day....More men should think like brock lobster, I would do almost anything if a man did for me even just a little of what he was planning:lol: 
Love you bitey
yeh brock lobster like lozza said plenty more fish


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 21, 2007)

i used to think there was plenty of fish in the sea,

the only ones i come across are the ones john west rejected


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 21, 2007)

PiMp said:


> i used to think there was plenty of fish in the sea,
> 
> the only ones i come across are the ones john west rejected


Surely at 19 there are still some good fishies. At 27 there ain't though!


----------



## eerin (Oct 21, 2007)

are you still going to watch buffy.... lol

so much build up then... squash all the advice out the window .... your a funny dude


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 21, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Surely at 19 there are still some good fishies. At 27 there ain't though!



but allot of them aren't my type. (now i just sound picky ) I like to find people that i share common ground with.


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 21, 2007)

I hear ya


----------



## eerin (Oct 21, 2007)

horsy is single ........


----------



## Horsy (Oct 21, 2007)

hahahahaha so is eerin.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 21, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Surely at 19 there are still some good fishies. At 27 there ain't though!



well i havent come across many single 27 year old girls


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 21, 2007)

PiMp said:


> well i havent come across many single 27 year old girls


Don't I know it! All my girlfriends are off and married and silly things like that


----------



## skunk (Oct 21, 2007)

dont waste ur money on girls lobster man.. use it to buy more reptiles ! they dont complain n cry to u nor cheat on ya .. lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 21, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Don't I know it! All my girlfriends are off and married and silly things like that


but you are rich in beauty,and you like reptiles
these are good points


----------



## Lozza (Oct 21, 2007)

PiMp said:


> i used to think there was plenty of fish in the sea,
> 
> the only ones i come across are the ones john west rejected


 
LMAO :lol:

don't worry brock, I'm too picky as well lol


----------



## eerin (Oct 21, 2007)

are there many couples on aps? brock your 19 dont let a girl bring ya down! you gotta live boi


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 21, 2007)

i think alot of people are hooked up on the forum


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 21, 2007)

ok mate now it is your time to shine

Dont get made, get stabby!

so go grab your best knife (i prefure ye old dagger with a nice sub-hilt)
give her the prisonyard charge and give her a little "hello Keithy" if you know what i mean

just think to yourself "what would Uncle Chopper do"?


----------



## angua21 (Oct 21, 2007)

PiMp said:


> well i havent come across many single 27 year old girls



I am a single 26 year old girl, and have been single for a long time. (I also have 2 kids, so thats probably the turn off..) partly by choice, partly through circumstance (i work 14 hours a day, so no time...)
men have no more idea what they want from a relationship than women do. noone ever really knows what they want until they find it. 
good luck Brock lobster, dont pay too much attention to all the ***** dribbling about what other people THINK relationships are about, all girls are different, and unless you ask HER about things SHE likes, and have geniune similar interests it will never work anyway. (someone said something about pretending to be interested, pretence is a bad way to start any relationship.) 

so have fun, be yourself, and i hope she realises how lucky she is to have someone as thoughtfull as you chasing her! 

oops, just went back a page and saw that she cancelled.... sorry to hear that...


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 21, 2007)

well some men know what they want,theve just been patient over the years
like me
when you get over thirty your mates drop like flies but then the divorces balance that out a bit LOL
its wierd but not alot of girls like reptiles that ive met,and either that or they dislike other things im passionate about like motorbikes


----------



## serenaphoenix (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> i liked that movie



YOU'RE IN!!!!!!!!!! My stupid boyfriend still refuses to watch it with me after years of pestering... and he doesn't even know what it's about.. his mates have laughed about it so he won't even try... stupid head.

Just read angua's post - oh well - now you have 11 pages of reptile fanatic advice on how to woo the next one... maybe you should just call her and yell into the phone.. "YOU HAVE TO COME OUT WITH ME!!! THE APS PEOPLE WILL COME AFTER YOU WITH THEIR ELAPIDS"


----------



## lazybuddha (Oct 21, 2007)

oh well... live and learn, or in this case learn alot 
can someone PM me this ladder theory, im curious to read it


----------



## serenaphoenix (Oct 21, 2007)

Pfffftttttt, just read the thread.... (Not a bad idea eh?) If she's going back to her ex she deserves him... and you deserve better.... only desperate idiots go back to exes... I'm sorry - but if you want her to be happy, maybe you should force yourself upon her... the ex is an ex for a reason.....


----------



## Horsy (Oct 22, 2007)

The Notebook is only watchable because the gorgeous James Marsden is in it.


----------



## tiger591 (Oct 22, 2007)

im a chick and if she likes buffy go with the flow and see where the night takes u. wen the "dates" finished ask her if she enjoyed it and if she did ask her if she would like to go out for dinner or lunch sometime. if its a first date dont expect sex and if u drive her home walk her 2 her door and give her a kiss goodnight. give her flowers (unless shes allergic) as all chicks luv flowers. dont ply her with alcahol as that isnt right. just go with the flow.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 22, 2007)

Ummm tiger..the date is cancelled. Maybe you should read the thread.


----------

